# Puppy Diarrhea/Star Fruit



## James&Kaiser (Sep 11, 2008)

I recently left town and left my 3 month old gsd with a reputable sitter. She informed me that he has been having ¨the runs¨. I have had my pup since he was 7 weeks old and I have not experienced any abnormal stool movements. She mentioned that she has a star fruit tree in her yard which is in full bloom with fruit on the ground. As a pup we assumed that he ingested some and that may be the culprit. Has anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I made a thread not long ago as to the question of star fruit being safe. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=767304&page=2#Post767304

I guess in large quantities it may not be so safe due to the oxalic acid. Hopefully more experienced people will chime in on whether this could be a problem or not.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

ANYTHING can give them the "runs" if they eat enough. Even eating too much kibble can cause them to get the runs.


----------



## James&Kaiser (Sep 11, 2008)

I also think that the change of scenery, as he has not been separate from me since 7 weeks, may also be causing this issue.


----------

